# Skid Plate



## cdncableguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I am looking for a metal skid plate. I put a hole in my oil pan last week when I was out hunting. The crappy plastic "skid plate" is useless. The web isn't showing much. The only thing I found is AutoAccess and of course no pricing on the web site. It is in Europe and I am sure shipping to Canada will be outrageous. Any one out there have a skid pate or know where I can source one in Canada?

Thanks


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been looking too. Asfir in Israel has one too. They also have a US distributor. I just emailed them now to see if they can get these. The one you linked to is for a 2007, which is a T31 X Trail. It likely won't fit our T30s.


----------



## akamcfly (Aug 31, 2012)

No word from Asfir - nothing... :/

My new plan is to make my own eventually. I just bought a little MIG welder (always wanted one) and that's on my project list. But please don't wait up or hold your breath for me as I have zero welding experience.


----------

